# Ford 1920 compact



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

Looking to see where I might find 2 used fenders for my 88 1920. They don't need to be perfect,surface rust is acceptable. 
Also,any leads on new fenders is also appreciated (I'm not sure if they have been discontinued). Thank you.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.agkits.com/index.aspx
agkits has new fenders for Ford but limited selection.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.brokentractor.com/
Broken Tractor also has fenders.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/
This supplier caries body parts but inventory varies and no Ford fenders right now.


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/
> This supplier caries body parts but inventory varies and no Ford fenders right now.


Thanks for the info, I'll get on it tomorrow. Steve


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Steve,
If you will go to tractorhouse.com on the internet, they have 29 ea 1920's listed in salvage. Scroll down to the "dismantled machines" section, click on it and go from there. Choose a boneyard near you.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ed-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/1920


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes, good idea. I forgot about them.


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

Stevelap said:


> Thanks EdF,
> I have been trying a couple of the dealers on tractor house, got some leads
> but the shipping costs are holding me back. Waiting to hear from a place a little closer to home (120 miles!).
> I haven't called the dealer yet to see on price and availability for new if possible.


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

Just an update on my hunt for fenders. The only decent ones I was able to find used were too far away for me to drive and purchase, and to ship them was pricey. What I ended up doing(might get some haters)was purchase 2 new aftermarket M-F fenders on ebay that I will modify to work. The price for the pair was under $400 with free shipping to boot! They are flattop fenders,so the ROPS will mount nicely on them. Here is a pic of it so far.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

What is the part number for the MF fenders?


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

Stevelap said:


> Just an update on my hunt for fenders. The only decent ones I was able to find used were too far away for me to drive and purchase, and to ship them was pricey. What I ended up doing(might get some haters)was purchase 2 new aftermarket M-F fenders on ebay that I will modify to work. The price for the pair was under $400 with free shipping to boot! They are flattop fenders,so the ROPS will mount nicely on them. Here is a pic of it so far.
> View attachment 63097


Another pic...

















the key of knowledge said:


> What is the part number for the MF fenders?


Not sure of the part number, I'll have to get into my ebay account then I will post it. They are for a model 255 though if that helps.


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks. Of the three tractors we have here one needs replacement fenders and another has no fenders. I purchased a set of fenders for one of the tractors and am not real happy with them. Looking at the fender you installed it is what I thought I was buying but instead got the round top fenders found on Ford tractors.


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> Thanks. Of the three tractors we have here one needs replacement fenders and another has no fenders. I purchased a set of fenders for one of the tractors and am not real happy with them. Looking at the fender you installed it is what I thought I was buying but instead got the round top fenders found on Ford tractors.


Try this website:
reliableaftermarketparts.com
Or go right to ebay and do a search, yeah I almost got the clamshell fenders but then I would've had to been real creative on retaining my ROPS. There are some JD fenders that are out there also.


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

the key of knowledge said:


> What is the part number for the MF fenders?





the key of knowledge said:


> What is the part number for the MF fenders?


Here is an ebay link


the key of knowledge said:


> What is the part number for the MF fenders?


Here is a link to some fenders,the only difference is a freight charge is listed.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Tractor-...346165?hash=item5d9a3866f5:g:5SYAAOSw4PlfP~zb


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

not quite done fitting the right side yet,but I put the left side up so i could roughly see what it looked like ( not too bad- but i feel like i changed its identity!).
The left fender came already painted in red,kind of a bummer because just more work sanding it down.


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

Latest pics..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It turned out real nice. It would make a great story / subject for the tractorforum showcase!


----------



## Stevelap (Sep 21, 2020)

pogobill said:


> It turned out real nice. It would make a great story / subject for the tractorforum showcase!


Thanks pogobill. When I get it finished I will most certainly consider submitting photos of its progress. I still have to get the hood and the rest of the sheetmetal finished up, along with the wiring for all of the add on lights.


----------

